# Period?



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi all

Hope this isn't TMI. I had my 1st fresh ICSI cycle in July which resulted in a BFP which then ended on 22nd August at 5 weeks pregnant. I had an enormous bleed but since then I've had mild spotting and some very light bleeding on and off but no period. I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can start taking the contraceptive pill in readiness for a FET cycle. I had some spotting when wiping yesterday and the day before and today I've had some very light bleeding. Could this be a really light period? I usually have a period every 5-6 weeks on average and usually have terrible stomach cramps for the first day. Today I've had some slight twinges only. Ive been told to  start the pill on day 2, should I start taking it tomorrow if there's still light bleeding? Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Emmy,

I saw your post and didn't want to read and run. 

So sorry to hear about your recent miscarriage, it's such a tough journey.  

It's hard to know if this is your period - did you get a scan after your miscarriage? I had a missed miscarriage and had an ERPC (D&C) however had a big bleed again 3 weeks later, and a scan showed there was still some pregnancy tissue. I guess it could just be that your periods are a little lighter since the miscarriage. What are your clinics thoughts and advice? X


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for replying. Sorry to hear about your missed miscarriage  

I've not had any scans. I bled from 22nd - 30th August but was still testing positive on a HPT because my HCG levels were dropping slowly. This bleed was very heavy with clots. I then bled 8th - 15th September and got a negative HPT on the 11th. This bleed was extremely light so I didn't consider it a period. I had spotting 24th - 26th September and nothing until this week when Ive had spotting and very light bleeding since Thursday. I have PCOS and my periods are irregular, so although on average they are every 5-6 weeks I sometimes go only 3 weeks and sometimes can go 7 or 8 weeks. My clinic have advised I need to wait until Day 2 of 'full flow' to start the pill, I'm not sure if this is a light period in which case full flow would be today, or if this is just my body still trying to settle down following the IVF and miscarriage. Or if you ever really have full flow with such light bleeding. As it's Sunday there is nobody at the clinic to speak to until tomorrow. I really want to start the pill today but I dont want to ruin my chances of the FET working if this isnt a period as the pill will stop my lining from shedding. I'm thinking I should wait. It's so hard to know what to do.


----------

